

Ask HN: a twisted unconference on tech, got ideas/tips/tricks? - rafb3

I'm kicking off a technology unconference with a very particular format: a weekend, a few hours, 50 people, only Lightning Talks and Dojos, all self-organized with the intent to share experiences and ideas --- and when I say "all", it means, that all participants <i>must</i> go to talk as well as to listen. So, no content consumers, only content creators allowed.<p>The idea is to keep high energy levels while distinct talks about diverse subjects (from Design to Development, and from Entrepreneurship to Career), come and go in no more than 5 minutes - so people can't get into much details and the conversation has to occur, preferably in a bar with a beer at hand.<p>We've put up a website at http://desconf.org (access the translated version by google with http://bit.ly/desctrans) about 5 days ago and we already have tons of retwits, some followers, and a some companies wanting to join as partners.<p>So, any input about the event format and theme, and any tips or tricks about putting up an event??
======
rafb3
btw, Dojos are going to be Coding Dojo, _and_ Design Dojos (for both graphical
and UI/UX) -- following same Coding Dojo principles.

